# QDM



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This organization is mentioned in some of the bills before the legis.

Anyone know who or what this org. is???


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Ken, I think its the same guy that started the ND chapter of QDM from Park River there was an article in the Grand Forks Heral about it last spring. Im pretty sure its the same group.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

check out this thread.... http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... hlight=qdm

On m second post I have a link to the article AND the QDM website.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

QDM is quality Deer Management. Their theory is that you have to thin out the doe/population and let the small bucks (racks) time to get to the 3 1/2 year old age. Even if a dear has a fork the first year doesn't mean it can't grow into a trophy.

By thinning out the does, you increase the buck to doe ratio. This does two things:

1. More nutrition for the bucks in the area to grow larger rack. Less competition in the winter for food.

2. Most does will be bread in the first cycle, which in turn has healthier/older fawns the next year going into the following winter.

This is basically what you see the "hunting" clubs in Texas doing on "hunting" shows. They pass up what most people think are trophies and wait for that right buck. They also talk about thinning the herd (usually does).

This is very hard to do for the normal hunter as you have to have the entire area you hunt buy into this theory as it will take 3-5 years until you can visually start to see it working.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They also fence in their property and charge $1,000 of dollars to pass up that smaller buck and shoot a big one.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Just my $.02 on this, I like the idea of the earn a buck type of hunting. I hear many people say that they just want some meat. The earn a buck idea is that you must shoot a doe first before you can shoot a buck. This does a lot of the same thing as the QDM idea. I have seen too many young bucks shot down way before they were able to grow to the trophy size we all dream of. I hunt my land with a gratus tag which allows me to take any deer. What I love about this is that I can hunt for a buck that is truly large or at least larger than any other deer I have shot to date, and if I don't find that big one, or if we had a tough winter or spring where the young have had a hard time, I can make the decision to take a doe, young of the year deer, or a buck. The point is, I have an idea of what cover is on my land, as well as food areas and how they are doing. To me, I would rather go out hunting and see a large deer or several even if I could not shoot it. It makes my heart jump just seeing a very large buck, I don't have to shoot it to get my thrills. Besides, I find that my family will eat venison steak from a nice plump doe and not complain. We have a hard time eating all of a large in the rut harvested buck. It goes all into the grinder, and gets used up that way. As long as I have the option that I have to take any leagle deer, I will hunt for a large buck for most of the season, but if I don't get a shot at a deer larger than any of the ones I have taken before, I will take a doe and all winter long enjoy the meat, and my family will too. Besides, those head mounts get expensive!!!


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

A lot of those places in TX do have high fences but don't confuse that with QDM. QDM can theoretically be applied to anysize piece of property with or without fences.

At it's basic core, QDM is being practiced anytime you pass up a small buck for a bigger one or you take a doe because you feel the population is too high. You may be the only one in the area doing it but it's still QDM.


----------

